# Bump N go trolley questions



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing a short (5' ) bump n go trolley and i have a few questions.
1. I presume they hit something at the end of track and switch directions with no external switching?
2. I guessing that from the vintage they will not run slow very well?
3. will 5' work? I could go about 8' if I have to.
Thanks; Don


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Got for the 8' if you can.

The dedicated track will add a lot of interest to the layout. You will have additional motion and it can operate without your attention.

I have a PW trolley. It works ok. The only problem with the 27" circle is we need more power to get around the circle so it goes a little fast on the straight section and bumps into the bumper quite hard.

Sometime I put a #50 gang car on for a little interest. If you want lots of action, put 2 gang cars on.

Here is the bumper.



You will have to buy a passenger platorm or two. It was my excuse to add 4 more lights.



When connected properly, the anti derailing feature of my 1122 flips the switch properly.

It is a lot of fun.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The bumper on the car switches the trolley? Right?

I think the T Man made a timer up (or something) so that when it reaches the station it sits a little bit then moves.
I also think the T man made up something that will regulate the speed slowing it down.

Maybe he will add, right now I don't have the time to search his threads.
Maybe I can search for them later, if he doesn't say anything.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> The bumper on the car switches the trolley? Right?
> 
> I think the T Man made a timer up (or something) so that when it reaches the station it sits a little bit then moves.
> I also think the T man made up something that will regulate the speed slowing it down.
> ...



Yes, notice how the bumper on the right side of the trolley sticks out further than on the left side. The same goes for the gang car.

I have seen posts regarding controlling trolleys etc. But for me, electronics is a bit of a contest, rather than a project. My track works to my satisfaction.

BTW I use a 45 watt transformer to power the bumper track. My grandkids, ages 0 - 5 know if the they say "GO", the trolley that stops in front of them will start up. Big fun for me and I hope them too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave Sams said:


> Yes, notice how the bumper on the right side of the trolley sticks out further than on the left side. The same goes for the gang car.
> 
> I thought maybe his was different? I never ran mine yet with bumpers.
> 
> I have seen posts regarding controlling trolleys etc. But for me, electronics is a bit of a contest, rather than a project. My track works to my satisfaction.


Me too. Though I thought the T man would comment I guessed he missed it.

Hey Dave why don't you paint the plywood green?


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Both the Gang car and Trolley have motors with dual-wound field coils. When the unit hits a bumper, the alternate field coil is switched in, reversing direction. A simple way to hold the unit at a station for a short time is to add a #253 Automatic Block Control signal, or #132 Automatic Stop Station. These have a simple thermal switch which can be regulated to control the off time of an insulated track section. Easy to use and set up; no electronics to worry about.

Larry


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine is about 5-6 feet in length. When it hits the bumper on each end it switches. We have it on the variable channel on the TIU and apparently it has a min of 5 volts so the trolley goes a bit faster than I would like, but I like it on the remote. I was told that if I got a PS2 trolley I could then set it to stop where I wanted along the line before continuing.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> Me too. Though I thought the T man would comment I guessed he missed it.
> 
> Hey Dave why don't you paint the plywood green?


Ed

In my second picture, there are 18 lights. Now, add in all the track and nic nacs, and there is a lot of work just to paint. 

As someone said," never enough room, time or money........."


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

TrainLarry said:


> Both the Gang car and Trolley have motors with dual-wound field coils. When the unit hits a bumper, the alternate field coil is switched in, reversing direction. A simple way to hold the unit at a station for a short time is to add a #253 Automatic Block Control signal, or #132 Automatic Stop Station. These have a simple thermal switch which can be regulated to control the off time of an insulated track section. Easy to use and set up; no electronics to worry about.
> 
> Larry


The trolley does not pull enoughamperage to make the #132 work. I spent 2 weeks on it last year for a display for work. The guys (I think Tman in particular) is the one who explained it. In theory you could add resistors maybe to the trolley to increase the load, but it might be more effort than it's worth. All mine would do is slow down a little.

If the block control works though, I'd like to hear about it.

I ended up with a loop and a small diesel and a couple of cars with a bunch of figures from Micheals. Won 2nd place anyway. I'm getting started early this year, so I might spend a bit more time on it, though no definite plans yet, just getting everything up and running. 

Speaking of which my 60 year old #685 is on the rails as we speak. Very cool. 

Frank


----------

